# Good Eggs, Bad Eggs?



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

My D. azureus pair I acquired a few weeks ago just laid their first clutch for me. They've already produced many good clutches for the person who previously owned them. However, when I got them they arrived at my house through UPS were so cold that they appeared to be lifeless and frozen. It took a couple of hours but they eventually warmed up and started to hop around and act normal. Well, they laid this clutch for me a couple of days ago but since they were so stressed from shipping I'm worried that the eggs might be bad. When I first saw these eggs they were white which isn't normal, but now they started to dark up a bit and appear almost black. I'm wondering if anyone can take a look at them and tell if the eggs are good or bad. I'm really hoping they are. 
Thanks,
Alan


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

its too early to tell, or at least I cant with that pic. If you can start to see a line running through the center of the eggs after about 4 days, then they are good. Hope that helps...sara


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

They look good. Most larger tinc eggs will be half white for the first 24 to 48 hours until they turn all black. My best guess is it is a little to soon but they look good. Like Sara said, you know they are good once you see a little black line develope in the center.
J


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

They look to be in excellent condition. Also anytime my guys ever laid a clutch of 7 all 7 turned out to be healthy tads!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I concur...they look fine!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Personally, I'd just wait a couple days. If they're good you'll start to see them developing. Congrats, by the way.

I've found that it's usually not a good idea to get frogs shipped to our general area this late into the winter. Very few people know how to combat the inclement weather conditions we experience, and usually those who do care so much about the frogs they're shipping they refuse to chance it anyway. If you're planning on getting more frogs in the near future I recommend procuring them locally or requesting that the breeder hold them until no earlier than mid-March. I've found that if you pay for the frogs when you place the order most distributors don't mind holding the frogs for a little while to wait for our weather conditions to improve. It's just not worth it when the high temperature is only 37 degrees....


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I can see a blastopore on several of them so that indicates they are indeed developing. Best of luck.


----------

